# Is this normal/correct? Shingles overhanging drip ege by 1/2" or so



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Simple Answer: Yes.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Most assuredly, positively,fer shure,uh yup, yep, dat right. Or as Atlantic said
Yes:laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It should overhang by at least a minimum of 1/2", with up to 1 1/2" being commonly acceptable by industry standards.

Being flush may not pose any problems, but I prefer to eliminate the possibility of reverse capilarry action, where the water flows under the shingles due to cohesion.

Ed


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

No, it doesn't always have to overhang. In high wind areas, they will cut it flush with the drip edge. The felt is run under the drip edge and a layer of cement is applied. I would say 95 percent of the houses in my area are cut flush with the drip edge.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Correction:

As just stated, some codes may require a flush cut, as in Florida, due to wind uplift and they also do require the roofing cement to be applied at the perimeters and elsewhere.

Ed


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Correction:
> 
> As just stated, some codes may require a flush cut, as in Florida, due to wind uplift and they also do require the roofing cement to be applied at the perimeters and elsewhere.
> 
> Ed


At first, I thought that pic was the poster's actual house (palm branch in the background - high wind zone?), but now I see that it is an image that they found on the internet...


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've done many both ways. I tend now to start them flush for the simple fact I've drivenback by houses I've did (and been called back) and noticed there are dents in the bottom row where the HO went up to trim a tree branch off the roof, or went up to look at something, install antennae etc. About half the houses around don't have gutters because of our freeze/thaw cycles in NY near lake Ontario.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree with ed, and with the fact that in high wind zones, the cement not only acts as an edge anchor, but as a sealnt to prevent the capillary action. I like them to hang over.

We have ice barriers nowadays that makes it feasible to let everyone have gutters.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 5, 2008)

Aaron,

Not having gutters isn't due to water backing up and making a roof leak. Not many have them because ice buildup will actually take the gutter down(fascia with it a lot). Even on new builds with little heat loss this happens around here.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Really? We have not had this problem where I live. It may well be localized thing. What about insulation? Might that help to alleviate ice buildup?


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 5, 2008)

Aaron,

Insulation would no doubt help greatly. Most houses where we live are built from 1880-1910 so they aren't insulated well. For most people the simple solution is no gutters.


----------

